# GLaDOS and Chell 2xgerbils 5 months - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Sex: Female
Age(s): 5 months
Name(s): GLaDOS and Chell
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Owner could no longer keep them. 
Will the group be split: No. These girls need a home together. 
Other: Sweet little things. We do have tanks for sale if needed.










GLaDOS









Chell


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These lovely girls are still looking


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These two are still looking for a home


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

What size tank do they need Anna? And how much?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Gone to a new home


----------

